# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned 08

## Matt

I'd like to start the new year on a new server. Please let me know if you notice any bugs just post it in the suggestion forum, if it's something best kept private, send me a private message.

On to the prizes.. I'll be private messaging users with what they won. If they want to brag about it in this thread go ahead.

The server costs went up substantially with the move. I try not to ask for donations but it's the reason I can't give out all the prizes at once. I'll have to delay giving out the gaming system right away.. but I'll be giving out Gold in shout bawx all day.

Here's to another great year of MMOwned!

Coming this week to MMOwned
FPSOwned - First Person Shooter StrategiesMMOCurrency - Renting, Currency, and Power Leveling Services reviewed.

----------


## EliMob441

FIRST and grats I may donate idk yet and I cant wait for fps to come back I <3 that site even though no-one talked except fuzz,scrapt,me, and moon rabbit

----------


## raceboy404

2nd WOOT WOOT

----------


## Toldorn

3rd + nice new server!

Gtz to winners, + looking forward to new sites  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glitchy

Thanks Matt for all your hard work on the site and the new server!

----------


## Relz

Damn you glitchy! I wanted to be the first elite to post in here. <3

----------


## fatality3

Alright 4th to post. Grats on the new server man! Can't wait till the FPSowned comes out. I might donate some time.

----------


## Loveshock

When is the shout bawx coming back?

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Cant wait, great work matt  :Smile:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

yaya faster mmowned ^^ thx matt n ill try n donate but my paypal is being annoying

----------


## ChrisC

FPSowned sounds interesting. I'm glad we got a new server, I couldn't connect to the site for hours at a time last week.

----------


## Ancathon

I have been awfully inactive over this past month, but ill try to donate a little something in the next month or so  :Smile:

----------


## GunMan

Thanks for the new server, speed went up.  :Smile:

----------


## Fault

Im guessing i didnt win anything, /sigh

----------


## C-Death

WOOT new server ftw. Good job matt.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Im guessing i didnt win anything, /sigh


i bet u won the most expensive one but he cant afford right now  :Wink:

----------


## latruwski

dam speed went up up up up  :Big Grin:  

verry nice ! keep up the good work  :Smile: 

grtz  :Wink:

----------


## Szharz

Thank you Matt for the new server and your hard work. 
the speed on mmowned went so much up and i love it  :Big Grin:  Cant thank you enugh.

----------


## Fault

Actually i dont think he has done the pming yet. Still trying to figure out how he is gonna ship me a ferrari i guess

----------


## Solera

Woot... uh... <insert number here>!!!

Harder, better, faster, stronger!  :Smile: 

Hope I won something... pfft :P

----------


## Williamn

Looking forward to MMOCurrency .. nice to being able to see if a company is trustworthy or not  :Smile:

----------


## Nadromar

............

----------


## Gummibär

This is great! Now its faster then ever!

----------


## warsheep

Wasn't FPSowned introduced long time ago..?

Anyways, its great with these new servers, everything goes ALLOT faster.. Just can't wait to get the ShoutBawx back...

----------


## EliMob441

> Wasn't FPSowned introduced long time ago..?
> 
> Anyways, its great with these new servers, everything goes ALLOT faster.. Just can't wait to get the ShoutBawx back...


yeah he did but it was not so popular.

----------


## Kuiren

Good job Matt! I hope this year starts off well for MMOwned and it looks like it's going well.

----------


## Illidan1

I can't see Shout Bawx.. please help

----------


## uawili

Ahh, so i guess now we wont be seeing anymore DB errors, aww, i will miss them.

But not really.

Gratz on the winners, if he has sent the PM's out yet.

----------


## Kuiren

> I can't see Shout Bawx.. please help


No one can...

----------


## Illidan1

Humm, Why not, Did matt take off? for the new Server?

----------


## Kuiren

Well, the transfer might have reset all the plugins/modifications.

----------


## Loveshock

Matt, when will the shout bawx be back?

----------


## Gothian

weeeeee, hopefully no more database errorz, THANK YOU MATT!!

----------


## DeMoN

zOMG i won nintendo and sega genesis!!!! THANX pl0x..lol

----------


## The Kingofbeast

Good job, MMOwned is so much faster now =D

----------


## Onok

man hope these servers kickass ...they should be better then the last one

----------


## Innit

Everything on FPSowned re-directs to MMowned.

Thanks for the new servers Matt, I'll be sure to be clicking on some of those ad's.

----------


## Drathnar

Meh like the new server speed wise but it sure is crashing alot.. Anyways Matt as i always I will help you if you need it can run an audit on the system or do whatever you need cause you have helped me in the past even tho u still haven't affiliated my site *shakes fist* lol seriously though if you need my help I am willing just send me a message on aim

----------


## Remahlól

Hmm.. nothing, well, but grats to all those who did^^

----------


## Fault

Noone has got anything yet i believe.

----------


## Ninjafarmor

/bow
Awesome.

----------


## Near.

Total awesome

----------


## shameonyou

this forum is awesomesauce!

----------


## The Metal

Thanks for the new server, runs alot smoother now ^^

----------


## kourne

Thank you for the ugrade on the server and...well just thank you for everything. May 2008 be a great year.

----------


## Kurtiz

I really hope I got something. I was really hoping to win  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phase228

i didn't notice this thread lol
thanks Matt

----------


## Itazuki

What happened to the old FPSOwned? :'< 
I've posted loads of exploits in the CS:S forums. 
/crai

----------


## illogic

i wanna play fpsowned pl0x!! faster servers ftw!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## devilsboobs

sweet server upgrade. was wondering what happened for the last 2 days

----------


## twoCOOKIES

w00t new server yay thanks

----------


## Rizual

New server? Lovely  :Smile:

----------


## lundish

MMowned is quicker than ever, Nice work on the new server!

----------


## EliMob441

question!

is the new fpsowned still going to have old mods and same post count or does mmowned account move over to fpsowned?

so like will fuzz will be mod, or will it be like mods on mmowned will be on fpsowned?

----------


## Mekks

yes the new server seems to be alot faster. thanks to all the donators!

----------


## Fault

> question!
> 
> is the new fpsowned still going to have old mods and same post count or does mmowned account move over to fpsowned?
> 
> so like will fuzz will be mod, or will it be like mods on mmowned will be on fpsowned?


I dont think mods on MMOwned will be mods on FPSOwned. Id assume maybe we'd have a better chance at becoming mods, but i dont know that im going to magically become a mod there

----------


## Matt

Fuzz will be a mod on the fpsowned, seen here FPSOwned - MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides
and all super mods will be mod there as well.

----------


## Premium-mmo

> I'd like to start the new year on a new server. Please let me know if you notice any bugs just post it in the suggestion forum, if it's something best kept private, send me a private message.
> 
> On to the prizes.. I'll be private messaging users with what they won. If they want to brag about it in this thread go ahead.
> 
> The server costs went up substantially with the move. I try not to ask for donations but it's the reason I can't give out all the prizes at once. I'll have to delay giving out the gaming system right away.. but I'll be giving out Gold in shout bawx all day.
> 
> Here's to another great year of MMOwned!
> 
> Coming this week to MMOwnedFPSOwned - First Person Shooter StrategiesMMOCurrency - Renting, Currency, and Power Leveling Services reviewed.


GOod job matt  :Smile:  i promise you i will try to donate  :Frown:  i am not rich but maybe i can help  :Smile: 
THank you for this community  :Smile:

----------


## Rofled

Gj matt. i am looking alot forward to FPSowned.

----------


## Morag

oooo nice
FPSOwned sould be GREAT fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## lawgen

That is an awesome thing Matt. Takes alot to do anything these days lol. But its hard work and I know you have to be stressing a lil .. but hey you doing an awesome job as well as all the ppl that help out here. I will try to donate, got questions on how to donate laff at that one. LOL .. well GODSPEED to you friend!! =]

----------


## kayleta

Yeah, thanks again Matt

----------


## TforTyranth

just donated, for the stuff mmowned has helped me with, not only the makers of mmowned, but also the community it was well worth to pay to keep mmowned up and going.

----------


## hehelolmanden

when is the articles coming up on the gold and renting thing?

----------


## mobscene944

Dear Friend,
Recently I have been working on a Glider Program for Mac OS X. The Program is a basic automatic grinding/farming automator. I am using a combination of Automator for Mac OS X and Automator Virtual Input. Making an automator for mac to log in to your account, select your charater, and then log in was no problem at all for me to make. The main problem that i am facing is the fact that when i make an automator to fight for me and then loot, I cant set the whole automator in a continuous non-stop loop. If you could please finde a automatic clicker for Mac OS X, i am sure that i can somehow make the auto-clicker combine with Automator and Automator Virtual Input to make a non=stop grinding/farming automator.

Currently, i have made this project for mainly melee classes that can pull aggro to themselfs (Or in a warrior's case, charge to the mob) and offensive casters such as affliction warlocks.

Some Class Features:
Hunter: Will send pet in and continously click the 1 Actionbar key which will be a macro consisting of /pet attack followed by /castsequence Serpent Sting, Arcane Shot, Arcane shot, Distracting Shot. After this hopefully the mob will come to the hunter so the automator will automaticaly loot the corpse

Warlock: Similar to hunter except i designed the macro for AFFLICTION warlocks ONLY!. (You will have your imp out) /petattack followed by /castsequence immolate, corruption, curse of agony all on the 1 Actionbar Kay and then followed by a multi-"Spam-Click" of Drain Life a total of 

Warrior: The warrior was the easiest one to make yet due to the fact that the warrior class can either charge or shoot a projectile to grab aggro. I intended this part to be used on NEUTRAL mobs only. /cast shoot /castsequence rend, heroic strike, heroic strike and this will repeat itself 3 or 4 more times until the mob is dead.

Paladin: I intended this to be a Holy/Ret spec build automator. The automator will tell WoW to click the 1 Action bar key which will have a macro of /castsequence Seal of the crusader, Judgement, Seal of the crusader, holy light/flash of light. Once i finde out more on how to get the palladin to pull aggro, i will update.

All in all, one day i was boared and was sick of Mac not having any gliders or automatic leveling bots so i decided to look for small applications and use them to combine with automator to make an auto-combat automator which worked for me but i had to keep pressing the run button. Of course i can make the automator super long and just keep copying and pasting the actions but eventually, that will indeed stop in due time.

please note, i am only a 15 year old student who does not have enough time in one day to do what i need to do for school/military and my social life alone with my entertainment so please keep in consideration that even though this automator is under development, it may not be out for a whole

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Signed: Rodriguez, Alexander ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

M: Muscles
A: Are
R: Required 
I: Intelligence 
N: NOT!
E: Essential

----------


## Onemore

I lol'ed .

----------


## Monkeypants

I lol'd aswell. Military? 15 Years old? You live in Africa?

----------


## Foamie123

haha thats awsome.:wave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

When is mmocurrency coming up?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Forrest

Hey MMOwned, haven't been back in 2 years so just thought I'd drop by to see how things are! I'm glad to see that it has turned into such a thriving and huge community! Couldn't find a thread for shoutouts so....... here I am saying hello! Hope to be a valuable contributor to the forums from here on. Cheers and Happy New Year. :wave:

----------


## sismofyt

> Dear Friend,
> Recently I have been working on a Glider Program for Mac OS X. The Program is a basic automatic grinding/farming automator. I am using a combination of Automator for Mac OS X and Automator Virtual Input. Making an automator for mac to log in to your account, select your charater, and then log in was no problem at all for me to make. The main problem that i am facing is the fact that when i make an automator to fight for me and then loot, I cant set the whole automator in a continuous non-stop loop. If you could please finde a automatic clicker for Mac OS X, i am sure that i can somehow make the auto-clicker combine with Automator and Automator Virtual Input to make a non=stop grinding/farming automator.
> 
> Currently, i have made this project for mainly melee classes that can pull aggro to themselfs (Or in a warrior's case, charge to the mob) and offensive casters such as affliction warlocks.
> 
> Some Class Features:
> Hunter: Will send pet in and continously click the 1 Actionbar key which will be a macro consisting of /pet attack followed by /castsequence Serpent Sting, Arcane Shot, Arcane shot, Distracting Shot. After this hopefully the mob will come to the hunter so the automator will automaticaly loot the corpse
> 
> Warlock: Similar to hunter except i designed the macro for AFFLICTION warlocks ONLY!. (You will have your imp out) /petattack followed by /castsequence immolate, corruption, curse of agony all on the 1 Actionbar Kay and then followed by a multi-"Spam-Click" of Drain Life a total of 
> ...


ahhahaasdsad

----------


## [SpNiz]

It would be nice to know when MMOcurrency is up, sounds very tempting..

----------


## sorvad

when will FPSOwned.com open, it is like a month ago that week past away :P

----------


## Fuzz

It *was* up (a LONG time ago), no idea when it's coming back.

----------


## Ukrajinc

hey.i know this isnt where to put this request but still.i have requested a username change over a week ago and im wondering if or when will it be changed.thank you

----------

